# Spiced squash puree' or applesauce



## erietuna (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is a use for zuccinni. I planted four plants this year. I did not have any waste unlike alot of people who give away cause they have sooooo many.
I do share with family,friend's and neighbor's but oh how zuke's produce!

Spiced squash puree'

12 cups peeled seeded shredded squash
12 oz, unsweetened frozen apple juice conentrate
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
Combine all ingredients in a large, heavy-bottom saucepan and simmer until liquid is evaporated and squash is translucent.
allow to cool, then puree in a food processor, blender, or food mill.
pack into containers and freeze.
When reheating, add 2-3 tablespoons water if consistency is too thick.
I took this to work most people liked.
erietuna


----------

